# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >   in my shop only..your mileage may vary
 > 
 > 1. Harry Potter  and the Deathly Hallows
 > 2. Da Vinci Code
 > 3. Twilight
 > 4. Kite Runner
 > 5. Water for Elephants
 > 6. My Sisters Keeper
 > 7. Middlesex
 > 8. Atone

## MIke R

*in my shop only..your mileage may vary
*
1. Harry Potter  and the Deathly Hallows
2. Da Vinci Code
3. Twilight
4. Kite Runner
5. Water for Elephants
6. My Sisters Keeper
7. Middlesex
8. Atonement
9. 90 Minutes in Heaven
10. Eat Pray Love

*just missing:*

Emperors Children
Nineteen Minutes
Eclipse
The Notebook
New Moon
Thirteenth Tale
The Red Tent
The Pilots Wife
Angels and Demons
Harry Potter Half Blood Prince
The Tipping Point
The Secret
Tuesdays With Morrie
Last Lecture
The South Beach Diet


*My top selling authors overall:*

1. Stephanie Meyers
2. Dan Brown
3. JK Rowling
4. Jodi Picoult
5. John Grisham

----------


## JEK

From Amazon.

*Top 10 best-selling books of the decade:*

1. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - JK Rowling
2. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince - JK Rowling
3. Breaking Dawn - Stephenie Meyer
4. Twilight -Stephenie Meyer
5. Eclipse - Stephenie Meyer
6. The Tales of Beedle the Bard - JK Rowling
7. New Moon - Stephenie Meyer
8. The Time Traveller's Wife - Audrey Niffenegger
9. The Kite Runner - Khaled Hosseini
10. A Thousand Splendid Suns - Khaled Hosseini

*Top 10 best-selling authors of the decade:
*
1. JK Rowling
2. Stephenie Meyer
3. Julia Donaldson
4. Terry Pratchett
5. Jamie Oliver
6. Dan Brown
7. Enid Blyton
8. Bernard Cornwell
9. Alexander McCall Smith
10. William Shakespeare

----------


## MIke R

interesting.....kids books were certainly the home run of this decade

----------


## KevinS

I had to look to she who Stephenie Meyer is and what she wrote.

----------


## MIke R

> I had to look to she who Stephenie Meyer is and what she wrote.




white hot right now....as fast they come in..they go out..even faster than Potter was and at a higher price point no less

----------


## roveracre

You've got to be kidding!!

----------


## MIke R

> You've got to be kidding!!




with what?

----------


## roveracre

The Stephanie Meyer comment.  Couldn't believe anyone wasn't familiar with her.

----------


## KevinS

> The Stephanie Meyer comment.  Couldn't believe anyone wasn't familiar with her.



C'est vraie.  I average a book each week at home, and a book each day on vacation.  If I ever saw one of her books, which appears to be highly likely based on her sales, I probably scanned the back cover, found that it didn't interest me, and put it back.  Different strokes and all that.

----------


## MIke R

I am reading _Two Rivers_ by T Greenwood....so far very very good

not into Stephanie Meyers....Wendi is..she's read them all

----------


## rivertrash

I never heard of her, either.  What does she write about?

----------


## MIke R

vampires....its an adolescent read mostly..she did one adult book called The Host which was a dud and isnt selling well

----------


## NYCFred

> vampires....its an adolescent read mostly..she did one adult book called The Host which was a dud and isnt selling well



a genre I don't get at ALL. Hey, I know about the attraction to the 'bad boy'...since I was one... but I still don't get it. 

Like somebody said, horses for courses.

----------


## MIke R

whatever floats your boat

----------

